
Ask HN: Up-to-date information about current travel and gathering restrictions? - aethertap
I&#x27;ve been trying to find a single source where I can see the current situation regarding quarantine and containment efforts that might effect me without having to dig through tons of news stories. Does anyone have a reliable one-stop source for that kind of information?
======
airstrike
CDC travel restrictions
[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/index.ht...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/travelers/index.html)

